# matrix shad - questions



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

keep hearing about these magic lures. never seen them in a store that I know of, but I see that they are a LA company and sell over there and in MS. So, I guess I will order some. What colors work best in Pcola/OB area? thanks.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Send me a PM with your phone number ill give u the 411. 

You can find them at Outcast bait and tackle, Avalon BT, Tight Lines BT, and Academy

My go to colors are tiger bait and ultra violet. 5/16 and 3/8 oz jig heads work best for 3-15ft of water.

To make things SWEETER I just landed a 500 dollar flounder on the tiger bait Matrix in the Bud Light it took 1st place flounder in the inshore Div.

Im part of their pro staff not a salesmen I use these lures because they catch fish and fit my style of fishing. How they work and how they work for me is a long story. Versatility is what makes them magical

With that beeing said I could possibly get you a deal on your first order.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wtf is a matrix shad?


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

A jazzed up cocahoe minnow like the ones from H&H.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wtf is a matrix shad?


sounds like a freshwater plastic


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Send me a PM with your phone number ill give u the 411.
> 
> You can find them at Outcast bait and tackle, Avalon BT, Tight Lines BT, and Academy
> 
> ...


Just pulled this guy out of Big Lagoon yesterday. Note the ultra-violet Matrix Shad with the 5/16-ounce jig head:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Monster.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Kayaked in the grass late this evening in the sound. Cast MR for 45 minutes...nothing. Like the other day, then threw the matrix violet and first cast got a 15.5" spec. Storm headed my way. Trolled the matrix racing back home and got slammed right off. Must have been a spanish, because it sliced my line.

Violet seems to be the ticket lately. 

I have no affiliation with Matrix.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

How do you retrieve the shad to get best results? Is it a fast retrieve or or just barely bumping the bottom? I've heard a lot of great stuff about this bait. Thanks for any info! I bought a pack today from Broxsons in navarre


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Pull through water near boat and note speed the tail starts to flutter. Some are duds, and if so try cutting some of the top off to shorten and try again. Swim it at that speed barely over, or in grass tops. Should feel grass tugging here and there. If getting hits but no hook-ups, rip through a couple times to tease, then normal retrieve.

Fishing along grass lines, rocks, deep water, work on bottom with twitches. Twitch hard enough for the tail to flutter. Occasionally start reeling in normal, then let fall back to bottom. Basically...just mix it up. Helps with a slow retrieve to put pro gel in a slit you can cut on bottom, or top.

Good luck.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, folks. I'll try Academy. Have one nearby.


----------



## usmcpararigger (Jul 23, 2013)

Dicks sporting goods also have them on an end rack along with all of docksides jig heads. They had the red tag clearance tag on them but I noticed they were the same price at academy.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

SWAngler said:


> Pull through water near boat and note speed the tail starts to flutter. Some are duds, and if so try cutting some of the top off to shorten and try again. Swim it at that speed barely over, or in grass tops. Should feel grass tugging here and there. If getting hits but no hook-ups, rip through a couple times to tease, then normal retrieve.
> 
> Fishing along grass lines, rocks, deep water, work on bottom with twitches. Twitch hard enough for the tail to flutter. Occasionally start reeling in normal, then let fall back to bottom. Basically...just mix it up. Helps with a slow retrieve to put pro gel in a slit you can cut on bottom, or top.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the info! I'll be trying this hopefully this week


----------



## Capt Jonathan (Feb 11, 2014)

*Videos fishing florida with Matrix to Help Show how to use them*


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

John B. said:


> Wtf is a matrix shad?



They are a soft plastic bait that has a very unique tail movement kind of like the Mexican girl I dated in high school.

On a side note nice to see Mr. LIMIT Out back after his brief departure.
We missed you.


----------

